# Just want to show off my cage I built. 48 square ft



## Canheaton (Apr 11, 2018)

Not Sure if I'm doing this right. Ahhhhh!
This is my first time posting. This cage is two levels with a ramp for my buddy.( Lee Lee ) He's got a upper 24 square foot section thats hot and dry for basking. The bottom section is also 24 square foot and that's his area to burrow, dig and sleep if he wants. I set up my oun 12v misting system using a high pressure pump made for a camper. I spent about 40$ to set it up. I really didn't do it for Lee Lee, I did it to water his plants .lol. I've seen that nobody seems to have luck with plants. I'll tell you the trick... I'm a competitive giant vegetable grower . I grow giant pumpkins and many other things for compitition. So when I see people saying " my tegu just tramples,crushes and pulls out my plants " I say just grow plants fast!!! So the key is to have a very good grow light if you want to have plants for your freind to play in. I have 40,000 lumens for that one area that his plants grow. That makes up only about 1/4 th of his cage. So he's not on them all the time. He likes to be up top alot soaking up the heat. Then I add seed that grows fast and hardy . Corn,sunflower, pumpkin, then keep adding lots of wild bird and grass seed. He can't kill it faster than its growing. It was really fun having sunflowers bloom in the middle of winter! But he did trample most of them.lol.

Not sure if it's because of the size of his cage. But Lee Lee is growing really fast. The pic with the sunflower he was only a couple months old. The pic of him on his rock he is 8 1/2 months. 43" . And very heavy looking. I'm actually trying to slow his growth a little. I hope I posted this right. If anyone has a question or anything you can also email me. 

[email protected]

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Fantastic! I see him with a sunflower. A classic FL WC tegu.

Other photo is you I guess in the enclosure.The two-tiered enclosure gives him a lot of space. Nice going. The grow quickly and males get huge. LeeLee is in ll likelihood a young male. Next, the jowls will get big. I.pressive that your plants can stay ahead of him.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 11, 2018)

great enclosure and well done with the plants ..... this is my next conquest to build my permanent home for Alpha and do my best to have it green and natural looking.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Apr 17, 2018)

Impressive enclosure. I'm curious about what you did for waterproofing to keep all of the water spray from damaging the structure. 

At first I couldn't see how he could get up to the top level, then I noticed the cutout in the upper floor. How big is the ramp? Does he have any trouble getting up there?


----------

